# Possible good news for Canada gun owners



## KenpoTex (May 17, 2006)

It looks like the days of the long-gun registry may be numbered.
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20060516.GUNS16/TPStory/National


----------



## Lisa (May 18, 2006)

Hey!  I was gonna start a thread on this! 


Yes, this is definitely a good sign and a good step in the right direction.  I feel that the conservative government may have completely done away with the gun registry fiasco if they were the majority government.

YAY! artyon: YAY!


----------



## KenpoTex (May 18, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Hey! I was gonna start a thread on this!


you're just too slow


----------



## terryl965 (May 18, 2006)

I need to move to Canada!!!!!!
Terry


----------



## KenpoTex (May 18, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> I need to move to Canada!!!!!!
> Terry


Um...why?


----------

